# Serial ATA-600 mit speziellem Kabel?



## defPlaya (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,

ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte mit SATA-600 gekauft. Z.Z. habe ich eine Festplatte 500 GB mit Sata II. Kann ich das Kabel weiterhin verwenden oder brauche ich eins, das den Datendurchsatz von SATA-600 schafft?

Vielen Dank, ach ja und wenn ich eins brauche, könnt ihr mir dann ein Beispielkabel posten?

DANKE!!!!!!


----------



## Kaktus (22. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich brauchst du ein SATA3 Kabel. Aber das macht eh kein Sinn, da mechnische Platten nicht mal SATA1 ausreizen. SATA3 ist derzeit und abseits von SSDs völlig nutzlos und eine reine Marketingsache.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich mir ein Mabo geleistet habe, welches Sata 3.0 unterstützt und dort 2 entsprechende extra gekennzeichnete Kabel beilagen.
Zum Datendurchsatz oder den Unterschieden kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Davon abgesehen gibt es doch noch gar keine HDDs die mehr als 300 MB/s schaffen oder habe ich da was verpasst? 
Alles nur Marketing meiner Meinung nach.

Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Beides Marketing.

HDDs packen kaum die performance von SATA 1,5Gb/s.
und das mit dem kabel... echt lustig. gekennzeichnet is das bei mir auch, aber is das gleiche wie nen normales 300er.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Dezember 2010)

@Vaykir
Ist es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2010)

Jo, den Mehrpreis für ne Sata3-Platte hast Du umsonst *g* bezahlt


----------



## defPlaya (22. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, den Mehrpreis für ne Sata3-Platte hast Du umsonst *g* bezahlt



Hmm ich hab für eine 1 TB Platte 56 EUR bezahlt. Wenn das zuviel ist schicke ich sie wieder zurück!

Ich werde folgendes MB haben: 
*Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5*

VG!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Vaykir
> Ist es nicht.



Gegenbeweis?
Ob ich meine C300 mit nem 300er oder 600er kabel anschließe is der platte sowas von latte. also isses für mich das gleiche.
kann sein, dass etwas andere abschirmung hat oder sowas, aber den datenverkehr beeinflusst es offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Dezember 2010)

@Vaykir
Sicher ist das latte... nur wenn man SATA3 ausnutzen könnte.... was man ja mit mechanischen Platten nicht kann.... bäuchte man das SATA3 Kabel. Und für Infos kannst du selbst Googeln. Das sollte nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## defPlaya (22. Dezember 2010)

ISt die jetzt zu teuer gewesen oder nicht!

Diese hier habe ich gekauft: 	1000GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 32MB


----------



## Kaktus (22. Dezember 2010)

Vergleich doch selbst bei Geizhals und Co.


----------



## defPlaya (22. Dezember 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Vergleich doch selbst bei Geizhals und Co.



HAHA ok vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Klar vergleiche ich die Preise. Mir gehts darum, dass Herbbody sagt:"Jo, den Mehrpreis für ne Sata3-Platte hast Du umsonst *g* bezahlt"

Ich kenne mich nicht gut bei Festplatten aus. Deswegen dachte ich, dass Sata II günstiger wäre. Ist es aber nicht und dann passt es.

So wie es aussieht ist SATA III abwärts kompatibel also sollten meine jetzigen Kabel auch noch gehen!

DANKE!!!!!


----------



## Kaktus (22. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, ist Abwärtskompatibel. Er hatte wohl noch andere Preise im Kopf. Die waren anfangs überteuert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also im Prinzip sind SATA 2 und 3 Kabel wirklich gleich. Du kannst auch SATA2 Kabel benutzen für SATA3, gleich Anschlüsse, gleich Pin Belegung nur mechanisch besser abgeschirmt.


----------



## defPlaya (22. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann behalte ich die HDD. Ich danke euch für die Antworten!


----------

